# A new title for FC "Flash"



## Keven (Feb 22, 2015)

This news absolutely MADE my year! I'm so excited for Kaye and Flash! They've definitely earned the honor! Kaye also took 2nd in the Qual with their younger dog, Bravhart KC Run for the Border SH ** ("Jessie") at Kansas City RC.

I have Flash sired pup that's been training in Paige, TX over the summer and Kaye and Roger have done so much to help me and support her. They are just as wonderful as two-legged souls can be.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I believe I read somewhere that this makes 4 goldens now that qualified for the National Amateur. 2 gilrs and 2 boys.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> I believe I read somewhere that this makes 4 goldens now that qualified for the National Amateur. 2 gilrs and 2 boys.


Wow! That's more than I can ever recall qualifying for the NARC. That's a fantastic trend, one that I hope continues. 
We'll all be cheering when Belle qualifies!!! 
FTGoldens


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> Wow! That's more than I can ever recall qualifying for the NARC. That's a fantastic trend, one that I hope continues.
> We'll all be cheering when Belle qualifies!!!
> FTGoldens


hahahahahaha FTGoldens - you give me way more credit than I will ever deserve! Belle may have it; not sure I can get her there! 

Anyway, this is what I saw:

FC AFC Topbrass No Time to Paws SH CCA WC OS FDHF

FC AFC Port Costas Chantilly Lace

AFC The Sunday Swimmer

Trifecta's Good to Go *** SH CDX


----------

